# Motocaddy M1 Pro



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2013)

I've had the M1 Pro, including a Lithium battery, for about 6 weeks now... time for a review.

First of all the Lithium battery; slightly thicker than a decent paperback but nowhere near as heavy. Its light enough to leave on the trolley when lifting it in and out of the car boot. That leads nicely into just how much room this takes up in the boot compared to the old Motocaddy S1. Folded down, sizewise, this is exceptionally good.

But what about assembly!! First time out of the box it took the thick end of 10 mins to get it up and ready for the golf bag - probably best explained as have you ever watched a Frenchman trying to put a deck chair up?!? Practice needed before you try and do this in the golf club car park. However, it does help that the various catches are numbered 1 to 5, and done in order you soon get used to putting it up.

The bag yokes are very accommodating but the bungy straps can be a pain till you get used to how to tighten them. The motor is whisper quiet and plenty powerful enough to take a tour bag for 18 holes around a hilly course. A nice touch is the GPS holder, especially as it comes with a USB socket meaning you don't have to take your Skycaddie home to recharge after every round.

6 weeks in and it took to turning right, but a quick tweak sorted that out. 

Is it worth paying out an extra Â£150 for the Lithium battery version? If you can afford it, yes. Battery management is so much easier, its lighter, it charges quicker and there's a decent warranty on the battery. And a quick tip; put some velcro on the cover that goes in the car boot to stop it sliding around. Marks out of 10... 8/10, and definitely a good product.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Good review.:thup:. Is it worth the significant additional cost over the S1 Digital with standard 36 hole battery?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good review.:thup:. Is it worth the significant additional cost over the S1 Digital with standard 36 hole battery?
		
Click to expand...

That depends on what emphasis you put on the various differences. It folds down a lot smaller. Its lighter. The battery has a decent warranty. There's the GPS holder, but more importantly the USB charger.

I replaced an S1 with a 36 hole battery for this, and it was a serious question. I'm happy with the decision - just hope it lasts as long as the S1.


----------



## MarionBuckle (Aug 29, 2014)

Lucky you.  I have had my M1pro about 16 months with lead acid battery which although it has only been actually in use for about 9 months doesn't get round a fairly flat golf course any more.  The body of the trolley is scratched and the bag yolk (the yellow bits) are all scratched up - really not impressed with this piece of kit at all especially in contrast to my Powacaddy which I had for 11 years and although it obviously had more than one battery was a much better product all round.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good review Brian

I did a mystery shopper in AG a few weeks ago to specifically enquire about trolleys and felt the m1 was a tad fiddly to put up/down. I am sure as you have found, it gets easier over time. 

Looked great though and like you a big :thup: for the GPS/USB feature.

debating getting another trolley atm (that will be my 5th in 3 years lol) as 18 is deffo taking its toll on my shonky shoulder


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on the M1 with lithium battery, the pro series bag and umbrella holder. AG, yes AG, did me 60% off the bag and I got the umbrella holder free. Fantastic service from a company I have had issues with before. Better than my pro could do. Will get it out the box tomorrow and see how easy It goes up. The video makes it look simple enough


----------

